# Walleye Replica



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Looking for someone who does outstanding walleye replicas. My wife caught an absolute hog this past weekend, and we ended up cleaning the fish 
I'm looking for a taxidermist that is renowned for their walleye replica mounts, price isn't that important. 
I did a search on this subject, but didn't get too many hits on here.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Almost any fish taxidermist can do a walleye replica. They use a mold and if the fish was 34 inches long you may only be able to get a 30 inch molded body. The cost is about the same as a fish skin mount. The quality is about 10x better than a skin mount. If they can paint fish good they will do a good job for you. I have a replica fish mount and I love it.


----------



## zlabutte (Mar 4, 2014)

Murphy's Taxidermy does really nice work and is great guy.
http://www.murphysfishtaxidermy.com/Fish_Taxidermy.html


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

You didn't say where you are from. Taxidermist can buy fiberglass fish blanks for any species any size. If he or she is an expert at painting fish it doesn't matter if the fish is real or not. A light touch with the air brush is what gets it done correctly. Base coat the fish with white pearl (which is made from ground up fish scales, how convenient) paint the back with a greenish muddy brown dark back fading away to nothing on the upper side add a very light coat of the correct shade of green from where the brown ends and then fade that to nothing so as to end up with a white pearlescent belly then add some stripes to match the fish (hopefully you took some pictures since you ate it) using the fish back color with a little black added to it. Then clear it with an extra glossy clear. Nothing to it!


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Randy Budzynski
517-410-2611

Terry Weick
269-793-3259

Highly recommend either of these guys.


----------

